# Eheim 2217 Spray Bar



## cheekycharly (4 Feb 2013)

Hi has anyone got an Eheim Classic Spray Bar setup in a juwel vision aquarium? I'm not sure what connectors I need to get the outflow pipe to enter the aquarium so I can make it a right angle.

At current I only have the shepherds crook pipe.


----------



## LancsRick (4 Feb 2013)

Either use the crook, or just bend the tubing in and connect it to the spraybar inside the tank would be my suggestion.


----------



## AndrewH (5 Feb 2013)

Ive got one in my tank - Juwel vision 180.
I use the crook, and then a single 90 bend and this connects up fine.

Currently debating which is better for me:
- spray bar on the rear pointing forward
- short spray bar on the right side pointing right to left along surface, with Hydor nano 900 on left side pointing down and right.


----------



## LancsRick (5 Feb 2013)

Andrew, the rear will be a better option by far, otherwise you're going to create two conflicting flow patterns in the middle of the tank.


----------



## AndrewH (5 Feb 2013)

LancsRick said:


> Andrew, the rear will be a better option by far, otherwise you're going to create two conflicting flow patterns in the middle of the tank.


 

But wouldnt it create a circular motion actually?
The powerhead will be pointing from the left to the right and downwards, thus "picking up" the flow from the right side spray bar and giving it new momentum down the side and along the bottom/front.?
Maybe a quick diagram would help me figure it out....


----------



## LancsRick (5 Feb 2013)

As a concept that *might* work, but you'll want the koralia halfway down the tank rather than at the top. Don't think of flow as something that you're trying to stop and redirect, more as something that you're just helping along in the direction it's already going. If the koralia is halfway down, then the redirection will take care of itself.


----------



## AndrewH (5 Feb 2013)

OK, got you. Thanks.

Im struggling to get enough flow with my Eheim 2126.
And although everyone is now talking about how important flow is, I struggle to see many pictures of planted tanks with visible filter outlets, spraybars and/or powerheads.  
Im going to change my setup tonight to a longer spraybar across the rear but with more smaller holes.


----------



## LancsRick (5 Feb 2013)

That's partly because the people who really take the time to not only make a good scape, but also photograph it well, often remove equipment for taking the pictures!

You'll definitely benefit from more flow.


----------

